# the TC cover art suggestions thread



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We've all seen cover art that really impressed us for matching or embodying the music in some way, and we've all seen cover art that apparently had nothing to do with the music.

This here thread isn't about existing CDs or cover art - instead, it is a thread for YOU, my friends, even YOU, to suggest cover art.

You name the music you have in mind (you could even name a particular recording if you want but that's not necessary) and you post an image of the cover art you suggest.

Like this:

Dufay's isorythmic motets (recorded for example by the Huelgas Ensemble), and in particular _Nuper rosarum flores_ ("Recently rose blossoms").

That work was composed for the dedication of Brunelleschi's dome for the Cathedral of Florence , so for the cover art of a recording of Dufay's isorythmic motets I propose using an image of one of the _rose_ windows of that cathedral (I couldn't find an image of the Papal "golden rose" that it commemorates):

View attachment 39458


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, for an anthology of John Cage's music I'd suggest










Lucio Fontana: Concetto spaziale, attese 1960 (Spacial Concept, Expectations 1960)


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

How about this one I did for some old live radio recordings of Mahler that I transferred to CD?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Berlioz's _Grande Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale_ would be adorned by Girodet's _Ossian Recieving the Ghosts of the Fallen French Heroes_, also known by other names... this would fit best an interpretation that is both romantic and monumental.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Alas, imgur is refusing to upload any pictures at the moment. Will try again some other time, if the thread is still alive.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

GioCar said:


> Well, for an anthology of John Cage's music I'd suggest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that image a lot. I might use that for something by Nono, matching the nationality of the artists.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

One of my favorite paintings by John Atkinson Grimshaw for when Pascal Roge finally decides to record Gabriel Faure's complete collection of Nocturnes. Pretty, pretty please.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

First, science, I want to congratulate you on starting a great thread!










John Constable's famous painting _Salisbury Cathedral from the Bishop's Garden_, c. 1825.

For Karl Bohm and Vienna Philharmonic doing obviously, Beethoven's 6th symphony.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Somehow I associate painter Yves Tanguy with Shostakovich. Maybe it's because I used part of the image below to replace a cover on a Shostakovich symphony (No. 10, I think) featuring conductor Mavrinsky who looked as usual like he had just eaten an entire lemon.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Cover for Debussy's Orchestral Nocturnes, perhaps combined on a disk of La Mer:










Paul Signac - Entrance to the port of Honfleur.

And in somewhat similar vein, perhaps a cover for Afternoon of a Faun:










Henri-Edmond Cross - Landscape with goats.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Beethoven, Pastoral symphony:










Julien Dupre - Milkmaid with cows


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd love to produce a series of discs with contemporary organ music adorned by paintings by the Swedish painter Bengt Lindström (He lived and created most of his art in France).




























I love his expressive colourisms!

/ptr


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

These are some phenomenal choices. We absolutely need our own record label.

I love that third Lindström, which reminds me for some reason of Stravinsky. Speaking of which, it's a little too easy in quite a few ways, but I've always thought that _Les Demoiselles d'Avignon_ went well thematically with _Le Sacre du printemps_.

Equally obvious, but one that I am jealous of is DG's pairing of Friedrich's _Der Wanderer über dem Nebelmeer_ (in this case the German is much better than the English) with Schubert's "Wanderer" Fantasy, and even with Schumann's _Fantasie_.

Gervex's _Rolla_ puts me in mind of Fauré's _Après un rêve_. Of course the artists' themes or intentions were a bit different in the two works, but they work well together, IMO, bringing out particular things in each other:

View attachment 39688


(Also, they're from about the same time.)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Beethoven: The Early Works










Anonymous artist: Portrait of Ludwig van Beethoven, aged 13.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

John Williams - Soundtrack to "Schindler's List"










David Olère - A sense of death


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Rachmaninov: Vespers










Mikhail Nesterov - Holy Russia


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Rachmaninov: Vespers










Henri Cartier-Bresson (The Hudson and Manhattan, New York 1946)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10










Boris Vladimirski - Roses for Stalin

:devil:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
> Boris Vladimirski - Roses for Stalin


Have You seen the Mikheil Chiaureli film "The Fall of Berlin" with music by Shostakovich?
Actor Mikheil Gelovani does a portrair very resembling this picture of Stalin (with about ten kilos of facial prosthetics and make up).








Post Soviet Union this portrait seems very unflattering of the great leader, Gelovani BTW made playing Stalin on film his bread and butter!

/ptr


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

ptr said:


> Have You seen the Mikheil Chiaureli film "The Fall of Berlin" with music by Shostakovich?
> Actor Mikheil Gelovani does a portrair very resembling this picture of Stalin (with about ten kilos of facial prosthetics and make up).
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of this. Reading through the Wikipedia synopsis, it looks like one of those unintentionally hilarious films, a sort of Soviet version of Ed Wood productions.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Franz Liszt: Totentanz










Viktor Vasnetsov - Warriors of the Apocalypse


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder










Sir Luke Fildes - The Widower


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> First, science, I want to congratulate you on starting a great thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks more Mendelssohney to me


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Sibelius: Symphony no. 2/ Finlandia:










Eero Järnefelt (1863 - 1937) - Koli


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves / Pastoral Symphony:










William Holman Hunt - Our English coasts


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Robert Schumann, Frauenliebe und -leben.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

And on the lighter side...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Debussy, Preludes for Piano.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 39806
> 
> 
> Robert Schumann, Frauenliebe und -leben.


Why do I get the impression you're a Modigliani fan? 

Couldn't enlarge your proposed Bach b minor mass cover - I get a message that says "invalid attachment" or something like that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Why do I get the impression you're a Modigliani fan?
> 
> Couldn't enlarge your proposed Bach b minor mass cover - I get a message that says "invalid attachment" or something like that.


Yes. I refused to pay the extra coin to send it away and have it enlarged. 

I love Modigliani. The Gypsy Woman with Child print proudly hangs in my bedroom, to warn me to always use protection.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

R Strauss, Ein Heldenleben.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*The Battle on the Ice*










Prokofiev, "The Battle on the Ice" from _Alexander Nevsky_.

"_Peregrinus expectavi pedes meos in cymbalis! Est!"_

Rolling thunder.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Prokofiev, "The Battle on the Ice" from _Alexander Nevsky_.
> 
> "_Peregrinus expectavi pedes meos in cymbalis! Est!"_
> 
> Rolling thunder.


Excellent choice! Promote a great film and great music at the same time.

I'd say the back cover of the liner notes should show something from the WII Russian fight against the Germans, hopefully with some visual similarity to the scene from the film, to reflect the historical parallels that the Russians had in mind when they made the film.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Jackson Pollock's _Lucifer_, for a recording of Boulez's Second Piano Sonata.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heck, my friends and I used to finger paint like that in second grade. I should have kept those "masterpieces".


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm hiring you guys to do the design for my next CD. Don't think I'm kidding.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Shostakovich: Leningrad symphony










Okeg Lomakin - Blockade of Leningrad


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ernst Krenek-_Jonny spielt auf_










Otto Dix- _To Beauty_

Krenek was quite influenced by American culture... especially jazz... as was Dix, who loved not only jazz, but Cowboys & Indians, modern clothing, and modern technology. His title, _To Beauty_ conveys a parody of the traditional "hymns" to beauty, embracing the elements of modern society that others might consider "ugly". Krenek's opera is about a Black jazz musician and employs many elelements of jazz... as well as Expressionism.

Kurt Weill-_Seven Deadly Sins_



Max Beckmann- _The Prodigal Son_

Like Weill, Beckmann was an Expressionist employing dissonant harmonies and distortions to convey the angst of the era. Both were profoundly impacted by the energy and "color" of jazz. This particular painting would be well suited to illustrating the sin of "Lust".

Igor Stravinsky- _The Rite of Spring_










Marc Chagall- _Adam and Eve_

Like Stravinsky, Chagall was a Russian working in Paris. This painting has a wild brilliantly colorful palette... like Stravinsky's musical "palette"... with a phantasmagorical scene of lovers, beast, and explosions of color.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

*Pieter Bruegel the Elder* - _The Triumph of Death_

&

*György Ligeti* - _Requiem_ (in particular, _III Dies irae_)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Stravinsky: Rite of Spring










San rock art, southern Africa, c. 500 BP.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rachmaninoff - works for piano and orchestra.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mozart - symphonies


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beethoven - pastoral symphony


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mozart - piano concertos


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe









William-Adolphe Bouguereau - Elegy (cropped)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

How do y'all get your pictures bigger?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Mitchell said:


> How do y'all get your pictures bigger?


Do not upload the file.

Just copy & paste the link from the web page.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Alan Hovhaness' Mount St. Helen's Symphony









Katsushika Hokusai - Red Fuji


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Chopin - 4 Ballades

Maria Joao Pires, piano (another dream recording)









Can anyone tell me the artist of this piece?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Mitchell said:


> Chopin - 4 Ballades
> 
> Maria Jaoa Pires, piano (another dream recording)
> 
> ...


Egon Schiele: Pair Embracing


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ Thank you. .


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^ You're welcome.

I've just been in Vienna to see the Belvedere Gallery


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd love to adorn a the complete orchestral works of some prolific French composer with select black and white photos snapped by this dude!




























/ptr


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Alan Hovhaness' Mount St. Helen's Symphony
> 
> Click image for larger version. Name: 800px-Red_Fuji_southern_wind_clear_morning.jpg Views: 0 Size: 124.4 KB ID: 39892
> 
> Katsushika Hokusai - Red Fuji


Surely a picture of Mount St.Helen's would be more appropriate.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

techniquest said:


> Surely a picture of Mount St.Helen's would be more appropriate.


Yes, the Mount Fuji picture is perhaps better suited to his symphony no. 2 ("Mysterious Mountain"). But if we had to think of cover art for all his symphonies, we'd soon run out of pictures.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Mendelssohn: Italian Symphony:










Felix Mendelssohn: View of Florence.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

Sibelius Symphony No.5










Swansong (digital painting by Donna)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

*Katsushika Hokusai* - _The Great Wave off Kanagawa_

&

*Toru Takemitsu* - _Toward the Sea_.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

*Joseph Turner* - _Snowstorm_

&

*György Ligeti* - _Lontano_.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

*Piet Mondrian* - _The Grey Tree_

&

*Anton Webern* - _Variations for Orchestra_.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Schubert- _Winterreise_









Friederich- _Monk by the Sea_

The stark and bleak musical soundscape of Schubert's great lieder cycle seems perfectly suited to Friederich's great landscape in which the single man stands before the immense abyss of the ocean.

Handel: _Delirio Amoroso_









Tiepolo- _Apollo and Daphne_

Tiepolo seems marvelously suited to the sensuality and the fluid Italianate aspects of Handel's early cantatas.

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov- _Scheherazade_









Georges Barbier- _Schéhérazade_

Barbier was a marvelous French illustrator of the era of Art Nouveau/Art Deco. He was far more talented than the better known Erté. I like the idea of this full-color print considering R-K's colorful musical palette...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

But I think I prefer the version with a more limited palette:










This would make a great image for the back cover...










... with this inside the accompanying booklet:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

StLukes: Nice choice for Scheherezade. I have been wondering what my choice for the work would be, and now you have kind of made it for me.


----------

